# "Army Ranger" to appear on "ARE YOU SMARTER THAN A 5TH GRADER?"



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 18, 2007)

Anyone have any details on the guy? 
http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/REALITY-TV/message/5434 

THURSDAY, SEPTEMBER 20
--"ARE YOU SMARTER THAN A 5TH GRADER?"—(8:00-9:00 PM  ET/PT) CC

CAN AN ARMY RANGER AND A SALESWOMAN PASS THIS ELEMENTARY  TEST
ON "ARE YOU SMARTER THAN A 5TH GRADER?" THURSDAY, SEPTEMBER 20,  ON
FOX

An Army Ranger from Ventura, CA, and a sales rep. from San  Diego,
CA, compete for big bucks on this atypical quiz show that  tests
adults' lack of knowledge – as revealed by how much  they've
forgotten since elementary school. Grownups again find themselves  in
a classroom setting, revisiting their youth, as they tackle  subjects
they've already been taught, ranging from art to geography and  math
to social studies.

However, the players are not alone. There is a  way for contestants
to "cheat" in this classroom. The adults have the  opportunity to get
some help from real grade-schoolers, who will offer what  they think
is the correct a-n-s-w-e-r on ARE YOU SMARTER THAN A 5TH  GRADER?
Thursday, Sept. 20 (8:00-9:00 PM ET/PT) on FOX. (AYS-124) (TV-PG)


----------



## Looon (Dec 2, 2007)

Anyone hear anything else on this?


----------

